
Official Gmail Blog: Updates to attachments: multi-select and progress bars - peter123
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/updates-to-attachments-multi-select-and.html
======
bcx
Man, what's really cool about this, is how it's implemented. They use a flash
application that sits where the link to "upload files" is, so when you click
on the "link" your actually clicking on a flash application which launches a
flash file browser. The flash then talks to javascript which creates the div
for the file and draws the progress bar.

Really slick :-)

------
barredo
They just made my day!

